

Finally an iPhone app that shrinks your data usage and thus, your bills.  - umeshkacha
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/29/onavo-is-a-money-saving-must-have-app-for-every-iphone-data-user/

======
schrototo
And how the hell is this supposed to work, exactly?

edit: Ah, it's just a proxy. From their FAQ:

"How does Onavo work?

With Onavo installed, web, email and app data sent to you is streamed through
Onavo's magical shrinking machine before reaching your iPhone. For the geeks
out there, what happens is that Onavo acts as a proxy server for your iPhone,
which compresses inbound data to Safari, Mail, Facebook, Google Maps, Twitter
(currently only TweetDeck and EchoFon) and other apps."

------
jeetensheth
This is disruptive tech. Security looks to be one concern but this is a must
buy for Apple!

------
instakill
Do their proxy servers store your sensitive data (passwords etc)?

